# Mid Month Ride in RIVERSIDE Sunday November 16th



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunday, November 16 at 11:00am.

Taco Station 4088 Mission Inn Ave Riverside, CA 92501 


Meet at Taco Station for coffee and chat at 10am. Rolling out at 11am and hitting the Riverside Plaza for lunch around 12:30. There's everything from Mexican, Greek, Chinese and American food to eat and plenty of seating. We are going to try to add in Fairmont Park and Rubidioux Mtn for a more scenic ride with some good photo opportunities.
https://www.facebook.com/events/897870553558478/


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 6, 2014)

*Can I go?*

1. Is everyone invited or is this for selected individuals only?

2.Does it matter what kind of bicycle I ride?

3. If I get there early will you have time to inspect my bicycle for road-worthiness?

4. If I get to the restaurant and need a little help with paying for my lunch will you be there to support me?

5. If I break down along the route will you leave a fallin brotha or will you come to my aid?


Please answer each of these questions so we can all make a decision on riding with the Prewar Riverside Riders gang.

-Ugly


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 9, 2014)

*Map for the ride*

Here's the mapped ride.   Lets try to stay together and there will be two little but steep hills and we will regroup after each hill.  Thanks and have fun.




http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/add_to_website/578545580#


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 9, 2014)

*Better link*

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/578545580#


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 9, 2014)

*Ride*

right on!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2014)

*It's going to be a nice day this Sunday!*

65 degrees at 11am and topping off at 75 after lunch.  Come join us!


----------

